# Boas



## HeavensentHerps (Nov 9, 2005)

Anyone have boas? I gots 2.. what kinds do you have? Mine are columbians.

P.S. Hi.. I'm new to this site but not to other sites you might go on. (erm I'm registered to about 40. lol)


----------



## Ian (Nov 10, 2005)

Welcome to the forum summer  I haven't got any boas...no, yes, al thanks to the parents :roll:

Cheers,

Ian


----------



## ellroy (Nov 10, 2005)

My brother just got a couple of gorgeous Hoggs Island Boas.....seen some pics but not int the flesh yet


----------



## Jwonni (Nov 10, 2005)

Not anymore but my dad had a pair of hog island boa's

male and female , cuddles and dimples IMO boa's are the nicest snakes


----------



## Samzo (Nov 10, 2005)

Hey Summer, Nice of you to join us. I will be getting a boa soon hopefully, my mums friend has just breed them.


----------

